
Kiosk – Multi-Tenancy Extension for Kubernetes = Now Available on GitHub - gentele
https://www.reddit.com/r/kubernetes/comments/f29qug/kiosk_multitenancy_extension_for_kubernetes_now/
======
gentele
Direct link to the GitHub repository: [https://github.com/kiosk-
sh/kiosk](https://github.com/kiosk-sh/kiosk)

